# Looking to rebuild GA16 for turbo



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm looking into rebuilding my engine for lower compression before I go turbo and was wanting to know if anyone who has turboed their GA has gone the same route? I have found only two kits online while searching which leads me to believe I am stuck with one of those two options, or everything is going to be custom. The one kit I was interested in comes with Complete Gasket Set
Copper Performance Head Gasket
ROSS Forged Pistons
(76, 76.5, 77 Bore) and 
(8.5-1, 9.1-1, 10-1 compression)
Performance Rings
Performance Wrist Pins
TOGA HP Main Bearings
TOGA HP Rod Bearings
Thrust Washers
Timing Belt
Expansion Plugs

I have also heard bad things about using copper head gaskets as well, any suggestions on whether this kit is a good route, or whether I should try to just order custom pistons for my application. Another question is the strength of the rods on this engine, will these rods hold the power, or are they going to eventually break down on me? Any technical advice anyone has is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was thinking about building another engine lately... I set a temporary budget of $4000 and a general idea of the work I'd like done. I called up Dan Paramore racing and Dan told me that if I did some of the dirty work (ie stripping down block, removing crank, pistons, etc) I could very easily meet that budget. I wanted them to do some basic headwork, coatings, strengthening weaknesses and lower the compression.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks James, I will give them a call when I get a chance, and I plan on doing most of the dirty work myself....(Budget) plus I enjoy it. But thanks for your help I am sure as I go through the different stages I will be checking your sticky and bugging you on a regular basis


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. you can get into a possibility stage.. such as we have 1.6l, find out how wide our cylandars are, and the size of rod bearings, and all that stuff... then go find a junkyard car, and strip it.. hell, a 1.6l civic, or miata, could have some pistons that would give us lower compression.. but think about our forged internal love.. .. thats hard to find


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't want to mickey mouse sh_t, the engine I have now is only 22k, I would be rebuilding my other engine I pulled out, so I am going to take my time and do it right if I go that route, or another option is to just try to remain with my newer engine, I know these can handle power, and just do some head and cam work on it and boost it as is without lowering compression at all.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah... well with a lower compression you will loose a few horsepower.. but open up a option for more boost.. but still.. we have prooven what.. 14psi?.. 14.5?.. with turbo cams, and all the goodies, we still have no problem taking it all down.. i wouldnt want to scare into a black hole.. but if you have the money for it, i say go for it!.. (and if you really have that much money, can you buy me a JWT ECU?.. pretty please?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I think you may have given me the answer I was looking for, I just was not sure how much I would benefit from rebuilding the engine considering we are already at 9.5:1 compression. Besides that my money is not endless  , this is going to be a process to say the least. Anyways thanks for the help, and if anyone else has anything keep it coming


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> I think you may have given me the answer I was looking for, I just was not sure how much I would benefit from rebuilding the engine considering we are already at 9.5:1 compression. Besides that my money is not endless  , this is going to be a process to say the least. Anyways thanks for the help, and if anyone else has anything keep it coming


Do not use a copper head gasket. Use an OEM stock gasket. Are you also planning to run a larger turbo, and a nice fuel system? If not then I would just turbo it without touching the bottom end.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

to be honest with you Wes, I want to push as much as possible, I don't know how long it would take but I'd love to push the kind of power you're running right now, somewhere in that range, I'm mainly looking to top 200hp, the more the better though


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> to be honest with you Wes, I want to push as much as possible, I don't know how long it would take but I'd love to push the kind of power you're running right now, somewhere in that range, I'm mainly looking to top 200hp, the more the better though


The bottom end on my car is completely stock with 80K. Time will tell how long it holds but if your goals are 200hp ish I wouls leave it alone and spend the $$$ on a good turbo setup forst. You can always build another motor and swap it in later.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I been in the process of sourcing parts for a build and I talked to race engineering about custom rods and pistons and I was told 1300 with wrists and rings. I am kinda interested in this kit that you found can you give me the scoop. I think a engine build is one of the best mods you can do first, cuz not all engines are the same while one might hold up to 10 psi another might give out at 7 psi, even under the same conditions.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

here is the link that I found in my search, it was the only thing that came up with anything other than a stock rebuild kit

http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/pek-nissan.html


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> here is the link that I found in my search, it was the only thing that came up with anything other than a stock rebuild kit
> 
> http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/pek-nissan.html


No rods listed, copper gasket no good, they say timing belt. HAHA we have a chain, doesn't seem like a company that put a lot of time into building a proper kit. 

Go custom.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I would agree with wes cuz basic knowledge of the car is need to ensure a decent kit. But, if you can call them maybe they generalized for the internet site. Just wondering motivational is making pistons?? J/W, finding complete kits for the ga are few and far between.


----------



## siliconmatrix (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm thinking about doing a similar project....wiseco has pistons for I believe around 300 for a set....totally custom....just tell 'em what you want outta 'em....if you want rods however you're lookin at more like 500-600 though for eagle or crower....use nissan head gasket....get it at the dealership......don't forget to have it bored .030 over.......if all you want is something below the 250hp mark just use the stock bottom end stuff.....you're gonna want to spend money on getting your tranny gears shotpeened and cryo'd when you go turbo.....


----------

